# Un devastado Casado entregará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir



## Tupper (23 Feb 2022)

EXCLUSIVA/ Un devastado Casado entregará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir - Periodista Digital


Pablo Casado abandonará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir. Así lo adelantan fuentes del circulo próximo al presidente del Partido Popular a Periodista Digital, quienes admiten que el ‘popular’ se encuentra “destrozado” por la guerra interna del PP. Una situación límite que...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (23 Feb 2022)

Lo mismo se va a seguir trabajando para los Bilderberg...esta vez de simple administrativo.


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Feb 2022)

Que se joda, no me da pena ninguna. 


Un cáncer al servicio del Psoe.


----------



## asakopako (23 Feb 2022)

"periodista" digital. A lo mejor es verdad esta vez.

Otro enlace más de esa fuente y es ignore. Aunque te dé igual.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Feb 2022)

Y a donde irá??

No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.


----------



## 917 (23 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> EXCLUSIVA/ Un devastado Casado entregará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Pablo Casado abandonará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir. Así lo adelantan fuentes del circulo próximo al presidente del Partido Popular a Periodista Digital, quienes admiten que el ‘popular’ se encuentra “destrozado” por la guerra interna del PP. Una situación límite que...
> ...



Claro, hombre, se irá a la India a meditar sobre la condición humana y el engaño del Mundo...
Periodista Digital = Mierda Total.


----------



## silenus (23 Feb 2022)

Casado y Feijóo se reúnen en privado antes de la cita con los barones


Los presidentes regionales están reunidos con el líder del PP para decidir el futuro inmediato del partido. Casado quiere aguantar hasta la junta directiva nacional del martes pero la mayoría le pide que se vaya ya




www.elconfidencial.com













Los barones pedirán a Casado su dimisión ya para nombrar una dirección hasta el congreso


El todavía presidente del PP, Pablo Casado, quien este miércoles se ha despedido del Congreso en un breve discurso a modo de testamento político en la sesión de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## machotafea (23 Feb 2022)

El hezpañol se robó el oro y ahora se lo lleva a otro paiz.


----------



## Barruno (23 Feb 2022)

Le irá a chupar la calva a su dueño, Mr Swab


----------



## delhierro (23 Feb 2022)

Un puto heroe, !!! intento que los peperos Madrileños dejaran de robar !!! Y claro le ha atropellado el camión de la mafía. RIP

Joder , Casado que son peperos , no puedes ir contra sus principios. Lo mio es mio, y lo publico tambien es mio.


----------



## juster (23 Feb 2022)

Y que no vuelva...
Es un traidor...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (23 Feb 2022)

Estos HDLGP son los patriotas de pulserita,...


----------



## Tales90 (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



Pues como todos los Fracasados a las ordenes de globalistas, lo pondran en algún despacho de administrativo a cambio de una buena remuneración pero pasando a ser ya nada, eso durante 5 o 6 años luego la patada y si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Con un máster en harvard habrá hostias por contratarle


----------



## Captain Julius (23 Feb 2022)

Lo veo en Dominicana, donde está arraigando una joven y emprendedora colonia española.


----------



## Tupper (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Con un máster en harvard habrá hostias por contratarle



Y otro por Georgetown.


----------



## Ederto (23 Feb 2022)

Pobre chaval! Y tiene una edad mala para encontrar algo.


----------



## rafasx (23 Feb 2022)

Acojonante la cantidad de casadistas que hay en la izquierda. Si tanto les gusta Casado que lo fichen.


----------



## LetalFantasy (23 Feb 2022)

Este tenía pensado perder las próximas elecciones, ganar las siguientes por descarte con Hezpaña ya completamente destrozada y arruinada y el resto de su vida a vivir del cuento y la paguita de ex-presi y mamandurrias varias como un marqués.

No me extraña que esté destrozado. El cuento de la lechera a la puta mierda, por eso se aferra como una lapa hasta el último minuto por si un milagro.


----------



## skan (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.




Tiene principios, si no le gusta la situación se va.

Los del PSOE no se van ni con agua caliente.


----------



## skan (23 Feb 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> El hezpañol se robó el oro y ahora se lo lleva a otro paiz.



Los que robaron el oro fueron los comunistas.


----------



## WEKurtz (23 Feb 2022)

Gracias por destruír el PP, Pablito.
*¡¡VIVA VOX!!*


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.





En su cabeza era fenomenal


----------



## Abrojo (23 Feb 2022)

yo le veo de mediador en el Donbass


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Feb 2022)

me he acordado de Rivera, pero Rivera me parece más honesto que este chiquilicuatre que nadie quiere


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2022)

se lo rifan fuera...m e los quitan de las manooooos


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (23 Feb 2022)

Ya le encontrarán algún puestecito sus jefescillos los masones, aunque sea de oficinista cutre.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Feb 2022)

Sólo queda VOX


----------



## treblinca (23 Feb 2022)

Es una persona sin principios y sin ideología, no derrameis una lágrima por él.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (23 Feb 2022)

Ya se puede afeitar.


----------



## todoayen (23 Feb 2022)

Pues como no se vaya a la mierda no se....


----------



## el ganador (23 Feb 2022)

Ya contó en una entrevista el muy capullo, que justo había pillado un pedazo despacho de enchufe en París y al que renunció para ser cabeza del PP y futurible presidente de España.
No le faltarán más de esos


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Feb 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me he acordado de Rivera, pero Rivera me parece más honesto que este chiquilicuatre que nadie quiere




Riveleta? Honesto ????juuuuaaaaaadss


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Feb 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> Ya contó en una entrevista el muy capullo, que justo había pillado un pedazo despacho de enchufe en París y al que renunció para ser cabeza del PP y futurible presidente de España.
> No le faltarán más de esos




Espero que no sea de abogado porque van a flipar con el amigo


----------



## Linsecte2000 (23 Feb 2022)

Tiene un corríc0lo brillante. Se lo están rifando las mejores compañías e universidades.


----------



## SOY (23 Feb 2022)

¿Devastado?, pues no lo parece. Se ha ido del hemiciclo solo, mirando a Falconetti y descojonándose. A ese mamarracho se la suda todo porque sabe de qué va el tema. Es un títere pero muy mal actor. Siempre con esa sonrisa bobalicona incluso cuando se supone que debería estar devastado. Apuesto a que todo esto estaba pactado para aupar a Ayuso (la cual será la que se presentará como candidata del PP a las elecciones generales). Para que eso fuera posible, había que montar todo este teatro. Así, la "víctima" Ayuso llegará a lo más alto. Algo parecido montaron para aupar a Pedro Sánchez.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Rovusthiano (23 Feb 2022)

Espero que después de dejar lo política no se junte con Tamara-Ámbar-Yurena. Que éste es como Albert Rivera pero de garrafón.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Feb 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Riveleta? Honesto ????juuuuaaaaaadss



más que Casado ? seguro, por lo menos se las piró y no lo tuvieron que sacar arrastras, que ya es triste


----------



## perrosno (23 Feb 2022)

Que cierre la puerta al salir


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Feb 2022)

Que se marche de mercenario al Donbass y purgue sus penas como soldado de fortuna, puto unutil sociatilla.


----------



## perrosno (23 Feb 2022)

SOY dijo:


> ¿Devastado?, pues no lo parece. Se ha ido del hemiciclo solo, mirando a Falconetti y descojonándose. A ese mamarracho se la suda todo porque sabe de qué va el tema. Es un títere pero muy mal actor. Siempre con esa sonrisa bobalicona incluso cuando se supone que debería estar devastado. Apuesto a que todo esto estaba pactado para aupar a Ayuso (la cual será la que se presentará como candidata del PP a las elecciones generales). Para que eso fuera posible, había que montar todo este teatro. Así, la "víctima" Ayuso llegará a lo más alto. Algo parecido montaron para aupar a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha olido a chamusquina desde el primer día, todos parecían actores cumpliendo un guión, no pueden ser tan nefastos, es que no me lo creo.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (23 Feb 2022)

No pasa nada. La elite le buscará un buen chollo al palentino. Ningún Bilderberg acaba remando. 

No dejan tiradas a sus marionetas, de lo contrario, tendrían problemas para encontrar nuevas marionetas.


----------



## Taxis. (23 Feb 2022)

A los traidores no se les quiere en ninguna parte...
Que se vaya lejos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Feb 2022)

Me da que alguna cuenta situada en las granadinas ha experimentado un súbito aumento de saldo recientemente.


----------



## SPQR (23 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Lo mismo se va a seguir trabajando para los Bilderberg...esta vez de simple administrativo.



Como mucho, vaciando las escupideras y limpiando los baños de alguna logia que no sea escrupulosa con la validez de los títulos academicos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (23 Feb 2022)

qué culpa tienen los uruguayos de nada ?


----------



## CaraCortada (23 Feb 2022)

No entiendo porque tienen que darle una salida digna a semejante zote que no ha hecho nada en su vida antes de la política y al que le regalaron la carrera.


----------



## Larsil (23 Feb 2022)

Soy Ayuso y nunca hizo nada malo, sólo quería discutir, públicamente lo de el tráfico de influencias.


----------



## Progretón (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



Con la que viene encima - crisis brutal con recorte en pensiones y sueldos de funcis, y eso como aperitivo -, yo no querría gobernar.

A saber si el tío ha sido listo y se ha quitado de en medio a propósito.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Feb 2022)

Pablo Casado dimite y deja el partido en manos de una gestora



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## furia porcina (23 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Que se marche de mercenario al Donbass y purgue sus penas como soldado de fortuna, puto unutil sociatilla.



Éste no es capaz ni de enfrentarse a los teletubies, como para meterse en un fregado contra los rusos.


----------



## ppd (23 Feb 2022)

skan dijo:


> *Tiene principios, si no le gusta la situación se va.*
> 
> Los del PSOE no se van ni con agua caliente.


----------



## bladu (23 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ya le encontrarán algún puestecito sus jefescillos los masones, aunque sea de oficinista cutre.



Deberían, para que hagan ver a los que vienen detras " la zanahoria" de que no se deja atras a los colaboracionistas. Pero tambien es cierto que este no ha chupado poder, con lo que el nivel de puerta giratoria, no sera el mismo que con Sanchez o sus ministros . Éste ha sido un estorbo mas que otra cosa


----------



## butricio (23 Feb 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que nos estan vendiendo otra vez

Esta por saber cómo


----------



## FilibustHero (23 Feb 2022)

Ha pactado con la pesoe su salida de España a cambio de inmunidad diplomática. Yo creo que se los sociatas se la van a meter doblada otra vez. Este va a terminar mal.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Feb 2022)

Aquí ha pasado algo gordo que no nos cuentan, seguramente perdió en el juego de la galleta con los masones


----------



## OYeah (23 Feb 2022)

Simplemente, el Psoe ha creado esa ruptura y la choni picó. Al enfadarse la choni por lo filtrado por Falconetti estaba claro que Casado acababa fuera y el PP derroido.

De ahí la mirada final a Falconetti. Ayuso muy mal, pero vosotros los foreros peperros todavia peor, asi no se hacen las cosas ni se defiende un partido.

Ayuso no tiene posibilidades contra Falconetti.


----------



## boyra (23 Feb 2022)

SOY dijo:


> ¿Devastado?, pues no lo parece. Se ha ido del hemiciclo solo, mirando a Falconetti y descojonándose. A ese mamarracho se la suda todo porque sabe de qué va el tema. Es un títere pero muy mal actor. Siempre con esa sonrisa bobalicona incluso cuando se supone que debería estar devastado. Apuesto a que todo esto estaba pactado para aupar a Ayuso (la cual será la que se presentará como candidata del PP a las elecciones generales). Para que eso fuera posible, había que montar todo este teatro. Así, la "víctima" Ayuso llegará a lo más alto. Algo parecido montaron para aupar a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si señor, por ahi va... como las elecciones madrileñas que sacrificaron a los primeros espadas, incluido el de la coleta, y pusieron el algoritmo a tope para cortar la crecida de la ultraderecha.

Mi duda es si Ayuso es la buena o la mala, si es la buena son capaces de hacerle un carrero-Aznar para que entre chupaculos-Feijo, si es la mala tomara liderazgo desde las cenizas como el sanchez y otros ocho años mas de globalismo satanico y ruina. Debemos rezar mucho


----------



## kenny220 (23 Feb 2022)

Comercial del suegro en palotes.


----------



## zirick (23 Feb 2022)

Un tío capaz de sacarse una carrera en tres meses?
Se lo están rifando!!


----------



## Covaleda (23 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Lo mismo se va a seguir trabajando para los Bilderberg...esta vez de simple administrativo.



O como la huelesobacos aquella de la Cup, barriendo el despacho de alguno en Suiza.

En todo caso en Martínez-Echeverría han quedado recientemente dos plazas libres, según dicen.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Feb 2022)

rafasx dijo:


> Acojonante la cantidad de casadistas que hay en la izquierda. Si tanto les gusta Casado que lo fichen.



Cuanto menos sospechoso ¿No os parece?

Más claro agua.

La explicación más ortodoxa a estas horas sería la más obvia también.

Simplemente desde hace dos años, posiblemente el inicio de la pandemia o de forma previa a la moción de censura de VOX, ya existía UN PACTO PP+PSOE bajo la mesa o simplemente contactos entre ambos partidos que no se publicitaban porque sabían que serían letales electoralmente hablando en caso de conocerse. Ambos partidos tienen un interés común en lo esencial. Resucitar el bipartidismo y eliminar a socios molestos como Podemos, que son una panda de retrasados inútiles, o los separatistas que solo piden y piden sin ser nunca fiables.

De esos contactos previos surgen pactos posteriores. Pero claro, les sale una espontanea con quien nadie terminaba de contar en un primer momento. Isabel Díaz Ayuso, una medianía con don de gentes y carisma, que no era NADIE dentro del PP y estaba totalmente fuera del núcleo de poder del partido. Estaba destinada a ser una candidata de transición, dócil y maleable, pero llega el COVID y la tipa posiblemente influenciada o dirigida por MAR e inspirada por VOX, toma medidas mucho menos restrictivas en Madrid que en otras comunidades que le hacen ganar un enorme apoyo y reconocimiento popular. Ella que no deja de ser una petardilla más o menos simpática se aprovecha y usa esa oportunidad para prácticamente convertirse en la nueva esperanza blanca del partido. Para colmo les pide la presidencia del partido en Madrid, que viene a ser convertirse de forma oficial en la sucesora de Casado. Por el camino se ha saltado todo el escalafón y los intereses de mucho lameculos dentro del PP. Desde la cúpula no se podía permitir que una Don Nadie se convirtiese en la nueva dueña del PP. Más aún porque cada uno de estos caciques locales se rodea de su propio equipo y corte de lameculos que terminan por desplazar a los de los rivales. Son muchos pesebres en juego. Ergo estaba cantado que había que neutralizarla. Para colmo desde el PSOE la ven como una amenaza, primero porque humilló a Sánchez en las madrileñas, segundo porque ES PARTIDARIA de la linea dura contra los sociatas, de no pactar absolutamente nada con ellos.

A partir de ahí la conspiración para cargársela estaba servida. 



OYeah dijo:


> Simplemente, el Psoe ha creado esa ruptura y la choni picó. Al enfadarse la choni por lo filtrado por Falconetti estaba claro que Casado acababa fuera y el PP derroido.
> 
> De ahí la mirada final a Falconetti. Ayuso muy mal, pero vosotros los foreros peperros todavia peor, asi no se hacen las cosas ni se defiende un partido.
> 
> *Ayuso no tiene posibilidades contra Falconetti.*



Ya sospechaba que tenías algún tipo de retraso. Gracias por confirmarlo. Se puede ser tonto, pero no un tonto sin memoria y sin pudor.


----------



## George Orwell (23 Feb 2022)

Estoy seguro que un tipo con tan altas capacidades como para aprobar media carrera en cuatro meses no tendrá problemas en encontrar un trabajo a la altura.


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



Su amigo sanchijuelo le dio un dossier fake y el pisaverde picó el anzue lo


----------



## OYeah (23 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cuanto menos sospechoso ¿No os parece?
> 
> Más claro agua.
> 
> ...




Ayuso ha estado muy torpe y es débil emocionalmente. Se ha cargado al PP. La he visto llorando a veces.

Este es un mundo de seres duros y sin corazón. Esto es Westworld. Es el mundo de Faconetti.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ayuso ha estado muy torpe y es débil emocionalmente. Se ha cargado al PP. La he visto llorando a veces.
> 
> Este es un mundo de seres duros y sin corazón. Esto es Westworld. Es el mundo de Faconetti.



Bendito Dios. 

Venga chaval un vasito de leche caliente con colacao y a la cama. Y deja de ver series para marujas que no te hacen bien.


----------



## pepinox (23 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ayuso ha estado muy torpe y es débil emocionalmente. Se ha cargado al PP. La he visto llorando a veces.
> 
> Este es un mundo de seres duros y sin corazón. Esto es Westworld. Es el mundo de Faconetti.



Ayuso echa un llanto emotivo por TV en jornada de reflexión, y PETA las elecciones. LAS PETA.

Ayuso está llamada a ser el Felipe González del PP.


----------



## birdland (23 Feb 2022)

Solo por suponer......
no le pondría un anzuelo el psoe ? Después de aprobar la reforma laboral , como premio...o como pago ....oye pablete , ya si sacas la reforma laboral pa’lante te doy unos papeles con los que trincar a ayuso ... win win de manual y tal ...

y esté , que es tonto - innegable- tragó anzuelo caña y sedal ....
y pdrschz descojonandose


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (23 Feb 2022)

FraCasado puede irse con la rata jorobada de turismo a Senegal, a follar negros.


----------



## LMLights (23 Feb 2022)

Piensa mal y acertarás.


----------



## The Chortinas´ Club (23 Feb 2022)

Devastado el que tengo aquí colgado...


----------



## Triyuga (23 Feb 2022)

Que se vaya a Canada, o a Australia...


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ayuso echa un llanto emotivo por TV en jornada de reflexión, y PETA las elecciones. LAS PETA.
> 
> Ayuso está llamada a ser el Felipe González del PP.



Eso lo he pensado yo, si Ayuso en su comparecencia se le escapa una lágrima y Fracasado ahora mismo estaba en comisaría por violencia de género


----------



## Sputnik (23 Feb 2022)

"Nunca empieces una pelea que no puedas ganar..."


----------



## Decipher (23 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que se joda, no me da pena ninguna.
> 
> 
> Un cáncer al servicio del Psoe.



Que le acompañe el Rajao, seguro que en Bilderberg les encuentran a los dos un chiringuito pagado con dinero público.


----------



## Mr. VULT (23 Feb 2022)

Llamadita de Sanchez al cuartel general de SPECTRE y mañana mismo tiene trabajo en la Paris de Macron. 

Los cobardes afrancesados, amanerados y progres se exilian en Francia.


----------



## Triyuga (23 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un puto heroe, !!! intento que los peperos Madrileños dejaran de robar !!! Y claro le ha atropellado el camión de la mafía. RIP
> 
> Joder , Casado que son peperos , no puedes ir contra sus principios. Lo mio es mio, y lo publico tambien es mio.



A si, como en los ERE de Andalucia...


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Feb 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un puto heroe, !!! intento que los peperos Madrileños dejaran de robar !!! Y claro le ha atropellado el camión de la mafía. RIP
> 
> Joder , Casado que son peperos , no puedes ir contra sus principios. Lo mio es mio, y lo publico tambien es mio.



Jaajjaja quiso limpiar el po de chorizos y chorizas, y se topo con que en el pepe todos lo son jajajjaa


----------



## Gotthard (24 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



Pues que Bolaños el del PSOE se la colo al Aceituno y el tiro por donde le dijeron. Casado no da para mas.


----------



## OYeah (24 Feb 2022)

Ayuso puede soltar las lagrimas que quiera, pero su falta de temple en este asunto (urdido por Falconetti, estoy seguro) ha llevado al PP a la derroicion mas absoluta. Casado no era rival para ella, Feijoo si lo es. Y mientras un reguero de cadaveres.

Esas investigaciones privadas a la familia de Ayuso las ha filtrado el Falconetti.


La muerte tenía un precio - Duelo final - YouTube


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Feb 2022)

Q se vaya Casado es bueno para el pp y por tanto malo para España


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que se joda, no me da pena ninguna.
> 
> 
> Un cáncer al servicio del Psoe.



Acabará como Puigdemont .

La trama para que el diputado subnormal " se equivocase " al votar ya fue el remate . 

Me da que eso ya puso a los verdaderos mandamases en guardia de que este tipo era un peligro real.


----------



## Escaramuza (24 Feb 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que para él hacer un postgrado en Hardvard es hacer un curso de 4 días en Aravaca …


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que para él hacer un postgrado en Hardvard es hacer un curso de 4 días en Aravaca …



Se va a Albacete entonces.


----------



## Larsil (24 Feb 2022)

Le están hablando cómo a Dano. Ojalá triunfe en España y sea presidente.


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que todo esto es consecuencia de falta de experiencia. 

Son gente que jamás ha trabajado en el mundo real, y se cree que por estar arriba pueden imponer mano de hierro, ir pisando callos a todo el mundo y mentir constantemente. Y poner exclusivamente a los tuyos

Si te rodeas de inútiles y pelotas, antes o después verás las consecuencias. Y vaya si las ha visto.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (24 Feb 2022)

Se va a UK a servir mesas y a limpiar culos?


----------



## DonCrisis (24 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



Lo bueno de haber estado en su puesto es que se ganan muchísimos contactos. Y cualquier empresa o institución quiere eso contactos. Si se lo monta bien, puede estar todo el resto de su vida de conseguidor de contratos cobrando un pastizal sin hacer demasiado. Si se lo monta bien, claro.


----------



## Eär (24 Feb 2022)

No hay que buscarle tres pies al gato. A Ayuso han querido hacerle un Cifuentes pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata. El supuesto caso de corrupción hubiera salido en el momento oportuno para hundir a Ayuso y quitarle a Casado a la persona que le ha estado haciendo sombra en todo momento.

Que esto que han hecho no es nuevo, pero esta vez les ha salido mal y encima han apuntado a la persona equivocada.


----------



## dragon33 (24 Feb 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Le irá a chupar la calva a su dueño, Mr Swab



El "joven leader global" no ha llegado ni a local. Le colocara Schwab en una oficinilla del Foro de Davos para llevar cuatro papeles y servirle el café.


----------



## Vientosolar (24 Feb 2022)

*No ha dimitido. El hecho es ese. Ahora mismo debe estar ofreciéndole a Fraudez la desaparición del PP y lo que haga falta con tal de poder empurar a Ayuso y seguir él mandando.*


----------



## Alberto Liberto (24 Feb 2022)

Llego a pensar que esto es un teatrillo y que viendo los resultados a la baja que ha ido teniendo han pensado en escenificar algo lo menos grave posible para poner al gallego y que empiece una nueva etapa.

No veo otra opción posible, no creo que sean tan idiotas aceituno y el fraca y el que votó en contra la reforma laboral.

Debe ser un acto de trilería desde arriba.


----------



## Sadhu (24 Feb 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> EXCLUSIVA/ Un devastado Casado entregará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Pablo Casado abandonará su acta de diputado y se irá de España tras dimitir. Así lo adelantan fuentes del circulo próximo al presidente del Partido Popular a Periodista Digital, quienes admiten que el ‘popular’ se encuentra “destrozado” por la guerra interna del PP. Una situación límite que...
> ...



No me digas más, se va a Hardvaravaca a hacer otro máster.


----------



## Funcional (24 Feb 2022)

Empezar una nueva vida con identidad falsa en un lugar desconocido. Igual se esconde en Brasil, donde van los delincuentes internacionales.


----------



## Triyuga (24 Feb 2022)

*El ex fiscal de Zaragoza Ramiro Grau Morancho: “Ayuso compró 250.000 mascarillas; Ábalos, 13 millones. Y nadie le investiga”*



Ramiro Grau Morancho.


Por Ramiro Grau Morancho.- Doña Isabel García Ayuso compró 250.000 mascarillas, supongo que para proteger a los sanitarios, funcionarios… de la Comunidad de Madrid, que tiene más de siete millones de habitantes, y es la más rica y próspera de España. El importe de la compra ascendió a 1.500.000 euros.
José Luís Ábalos, y omito el don, pues no creo que lo merezca, compró 13.000.000 de mascarillas, con cargo al ministerio de su titularidad, operación en la que se desembolsaron más de 40 millones de euros, que se dice pronto.
Ayuso ha sido investigada por su propio partido, o más bien por los secuaces de Casado, pagándose los detectives privados correspondientes con dinero de la empresa municipal de la vivienda de Madrid, y con un Almeida que no da la cara, señal de que tiene algo que esconder.
Según cuentan, esta información le fue facilitada a Casado por Pedro Sánchez, utilizando para ello a su alter ego, Félix Bolaños, ministro de la presidencia, relaciones con las cortes y con Pablo Casado. Y Casado –más tonto no se puede ser-, picó el anzuelo, llevado por sus envidias a la señora Ayuso.
Al final ha terminado pescado por su propio anzuelo, y su futuro político es menos que nada.
Lo triste del caso es que este asunto se va a llevar al PP por delante, como no espabilen, y pronto.
Curiosamente, nadie dice nada de los 13.000.000 millones de mascarillas compradas por Ábalos.
No solo eso, sino que la Fiscalía Provincial de Zaragoza, primero, y posteriormente el Tribunal Supremo, dada la condición de aforado de Ábalos, se han negado a investigar el asunto.










El ex fiscal de Zaragoza Ramiro Grau Morancho: "Ayuso compró 250.000 mascarillas; Ábalos, 13 millones. Y nadie le investiga"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Rompehuevos (24 Feb 2022)

no pueden darle un mes a ese tio, una persona acorralada es muy peligrosa


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



A algun pais con muchos mozuelos jovencitos y saunas.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (24 Feb 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> no pueden darle un mes a ese tio, una persona acorralada es muy peligrosa



¿Casado peligroso? Pero si a la minima se ha desecho como un azucarillo.... 

Tenemos unos politicos blanditos y cutres.

Veo mas peligroso a las cloacas del estado y a la agencia tributaria. España es un pais dominado por una mafia de funcionarios con estructura del viejo regimen feudal anterior a la revolucion francesa.

El resto, teatro y escenario de marionetas


----------



## Tae-suk (24 Feb 2022)

Estoy de Casado hasta los mismísimos. Una semana escuchando su nombre a todas horas, para que nos machaque con sus gilipolleces: VOX sí, pero no. Ayuso no, pero sí. Congreso del PP sí, pero no. Delito del hermano no, pero sí... Y ahora, dimito y me voy, sí... pero no.

Pero qué tipo más plomizo, por Dios...!! Que se largue de una vez y nos deje descansar!


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Feb 2022)

Me temo que Casado aprovechará el tema de la guerra de Rusia - Ucrania para no presentar su dimisión.


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El ex fiscal de Zaragoza Ramiro Grau Morancho: “Ayuso compró 250.000 mascarillas; Ábalos, 13 millones. Y nadie le investiga”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Verdad que es curioso?


----------



## elpaguitas (24 Feb 2022)

se va a vivir como soldado de fortuna en el conflicto de Ucrania?


----------



## CASA (24 Feb 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Este tenía pensado perder las próximas elecciones, ganar las siguientes por descarte con Hezpaña ya completamente destrozada y arruinada y el resto de su vida a vivir del cuento y la paguita de ex-presi y mamandurrias varias como un marqués.
> 
> No me extraña que esté destrozado. El cuento de la lechera a la puta mierda, por eso se aferra como una lapa hasta el último minuto por si un milagro.



Pantomima full. 

Cuando dos cosas muy sencillas no cuadran, es que una de las dos o ambas son mentira. 

Esto ha sido un Pim Pam y yo ya me he vivido a nivel privado folletines de este tipo, cuando cosas graves e importantes caen de esta manera en dos días, es porque toda la historia desde el comienzo era más falsa que un duro de madera.


----------



## Sievert (24 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que está dando un espectáculo lamentable. No entiendo a qué viene la despedida de ayer en el Congreso, pero este niñato va a joder el partido, pero bien jodido, y me alegro.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Feb 2022)

Eär dijo:


> No hay que buscarle tres pies al gato. A Ayuso han querido hacerle un Cifuentes pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata. El supuesto caso de corrupción hubiera salido en el momento oportuno para hundir a Ayuso y quitarle a Casado a la persona que le ha estado haciendo sombra en todo momento.
> 
> Que esto que han hecho no es nuevo, pero esta vez les ha salido mal y encima han apuntado a la persona equivocada.



Ayuso menuda leona devora hombres que esta echa se cargo a casado a igea ,aguado al camarada chepov y a Gabilondo y en un país medio normal se hubiera cargado al mismísimo narciso falconetti donde le puso en verdadero ridículo.

Ayuso todo una dama que parece delicada pero cuidadito gasta una derecha que ya quisiera Tyson de un solo golpe te manda al hospital.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Feb 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> El "joven leader global" no ha llegado ni a local. Le colocara Schwab en una oficinilla del Foro de Davos para llevar cuatro papeles y servirle el café.



Que es


gabrielo dijo:


> Ayuso menuda leona devora hombres que esta echa se cargo a casado a igea ,aguado al camarada chepov y a Gabilondo y en un país medio normal se hubiera cargado al mismísimo narciso falconetti donde le puso en verdadero ridículo.
> 
> Ayuso todo una dama que parece delicada pero cuidadito gasta una derecha que ya quisiera Tyson de un solo golpe te manda al hospital.



Ayuso no seria absolutamente nada sin la comparsa y fontaneros que tiene detras. No te dejes enamorar del emponderamiento. No es mas que una mamarracha rodeada de tipos muy competentes en hacer la guerra sucia mediatica y politica.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (24 Feb 2022)

¿Ha pedido refugio en Ucrania?

¿O quizá trabaje de asesor para Lukashenko?


----------



## Don Solomillón (24 Feb 2022)

Se va de España? Se apellida Borbón o qué?


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Estos HDLGP son los patriotas de pulserita,...



Mejor que los patriotas de lazito o de bandera de la segunda república.


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> No entiendo porque tienen que darle una salida digna a semejante zote que no ha hecho nada en su vida antes de la política y al que le regalaron la carrera.



Para que se calle la boca por un tiempo.


----------



## furia porcina (24 Feb 2022)

Eär dijo:


> No hay que buscarle tres pies al gato. A Ayuso han querido hacerle un Cifuentes pero les ha salido el tiro por la culata. El supuesto caso de corrupción hubiera salido en el momento oportuno para hundir a Ayuso y quitarle a Casado a la persona que le ha estado haciendo sombra en todo momento.
> 
> Que esto que han hecho no es nuevo, pero esta vez les ha salido mal y encima han apuntado a la persona equivocada.



También han intentado arrebatarle la comunidad de Madrid con el intento de moción de censura y también ha salido mal.

Ni siquiera tengo claro que Ayuso sea una política brillante, pero si tiene un instinto especial para anticiparse y valentía para dar siempre el primer golpe.

Y eso creo que tiene un gran valor, da mucha confianza a los ciudadanos. El saber que es capaz de actuar cuando viene un problema.

No me quiero imaginar a Casado en situaciones similares.


----------



## Decipher (24 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> También han intentado arrebatarle la comunidad de Madrid con el intento de moción de censura y también ha salido mal.
> 
> Ni siquiera tengo claro que Ayuso sea una política brillante, pero si tiene un instinto especial para anticiparse y valentía para dar siempre el primer golpe.
> 
> ...



Buenos reflejos políticos y es mas valiente que los melindres del PP.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Ni siquiera tengo claro que Ayuso sea una política brillante, pero si tiene un instinto especial para anticiparse y valentía para dar siempre el primer golpe.



Para mi (y creo que para muchos, según los resultados...) Ayuso es una esperanza. No sé si es brillante o no, al vivir fuera de Madrid solo te llega el eco distorsionado entre los que la ven la reina de Saba y los que la dibujan como una esquizofrénica. 

Pero tiene una cosa que ningún otro tiene: es valiente. Y no le importa confrontar los consensos que existen entre el resto de partidos. Entre los demás partidos por supuesto VOX sería la otra opción, pero tiene unas connotaciones y un estilo que no cuadra con muchos. 

Y eso se traduce en que no le baile el agua a la mayoría que quiere callar bocas en temas como la viogen o la memoria histórica. Y tampoco es que se haya mojado hasta el infinito, pero sí que ha sacado los pies del tiesto más de una vez. 

Y sobre todo, se ha visto reflejado en sus decisiones sobre la pandemia, saliéndose de ese consenso en el que lo mejor es que estuviéramos encerradísimos constantemente. Y la realidad es que ha propuesto medidas que la bancada contraria se ha apresurado por tachar casi de criminales, para terminar copiando a las pocas semanas. 

Seguramente Ayuso es la muestra de lo absurda que es la política. Tienes a VOX luchando por parecer más radicales de lo que son, y tienes al PP de los últimos años intentando aparentar que son casi el PSOE, con una tibieza que abruma. 

Cuando el fenómeno Ayuso es seguramente la prueba palpable de que hay una parte importante de la población que está hasta los huevos de los feminismos, los ecologismos, las ideologías de género, que lo que quiere es tener oportunidades laborales, que les bajen los impuestos y dejen de decirles cada cinco minutos como tiene que vivir su vida. 

Da una tristeza abrumadora ver cómo esa opinión tan razonable no está representada por ningún partido. Del centro hacía la izquierda toda la política se basa justamente en lo contrario, pero es que desde el centro a la derecha la mitad quieren aparentar estar de acuerdo con eso, y los otros quieren ser los malotes de la clase y se pierden en populismos. 

A base de posicionarse para intentar encontrar sus nichos y captar votos a un lado u otro del espectro, los partidos se han olvidado completamente de escuchar a la gente e intentar descifrar lo que quiere. Que en muchos casos es que los políticos les dejen en paz. 

Por eso Ayuso es una esperanza. Porque ni siquiera representa a su partido, es un eslabón perdido, que como se ha visto, desentona completamente dentro de él. 

Tras la implosión de Casado y Egea, van a meter a un tío que es mucho más válido, pero que igualmente no se despega de los 'ismos' del consenso, y encima mete un componente nacionalista que vete a saber cómo lo gestiona cuando esté en el poder. Es bastante parecido a Casado, pero en inteligente.


----------



## nate (25 Feb 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y a donde irá??
> 
> No entiendo ni entenderé jamás que coño le ha pasado en la cabeza a Casado para montar esto, y como es posible que pensara que no iba a haber un cataclismo después de hacerlo.



La coca adulterada te hace decir gilipolleces. Y creertelas. Luego el resacon suele ser malo. Eso le ha pasado.


----------



## Barruno (28 Feb 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> El "joven leader global" no ha llegado ni a local. Le colocara Schwab en una oficinilla del Foro de Davos para llevar cuatro papeles y servirle el café.



Sí.
Espero que le quede bien el vestidito qie le van a enfundar.


----------

